# Problema portage-2.1

## Kernel78

Ciao, questa mattina mi sono trovato tra i pacchetti da aggiornare una nuova versione di portage ma 

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.1 to /

 * Using /etc/make.conf global tmpfs size: [ 1000 mbytes ]

 * Mounting /var/tmp/portage.

 * Please remember that ccache data dir is outside the newly mounted

 * portage temporary directory, to preserve the spool between merges.

Adjusting permissions recursively: '/var/tmp/portage/.distcc'Adjusting permissions recursively: '/var/tmp/portage/.distcc/lock'Adjusting permissions recursively: '/var/tmp/portage/.distcc/state'>>> Downloading http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/portage-2.1.tar.bz2

--12:39:57--  http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/portage-2.1.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/distfiles/portage-2.1.tar.bz2'

Risoluzione di www.die.unipd.it in corso... 147.162.218.5

Connessione a www.die.unipd.it|147.162.218.5:80... connesso.

HTTP richiesta inviata, aspetto la risposta... 200 OK

Lunghezza: 277,243 (271K) [application/x-tar]

100%[==================================>] 277,243      198.76K/s

12:39:59 (198.40 KB/s) - "/usr/distfiles/portage-2.1.tar.bz2" salvato [277243/277243]

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking portage-2.1.tar.bz2 ;-)

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking portage-2.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.1/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.1/work/portage-2.1 ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: sys-apps/portage-2.1

>>> Install portage-2.1 into /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.1/image/ category sys-apps

patching file make.conf

>>> Completed installing portage-2.1 into /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.1/image/

!!! install_qa_check failed; exiting.
```

Non sembra andare tutto a buon fine, avete suggerimenti ?

P.S. ho anche provato a syncare di nuovo ma ottengo lo stesso errore ...

----------

## Ic3M4n

togli il bashrc di fonderia ed utilizza quello di ferdinando https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-469501.html

----------

## Kernel78

Grazie mille, adesso tutto è tornato a funzionare alla perfezione... se non fosse per il fatto che

```
# emerge -uDpvN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/python-2.4.2  USE="X gdbm ncurses readline ssl -berkdb -bootstrap -build -doc -ipv6 -nocxx -tcltk* -ucs2" 7,676 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r5  USE="-bindist -gmp* -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/coreutils-5.94-r1  USE="nls -acl* -build -static" 4,989 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/eselect-1.0  USE="-bash-completion* -doc" 142 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/lcms-1.14-r1  USE="jpeg python zlib -tiff*" 653 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.1.23-r7  USE="nls pam ssl -gnutls -samba* -slp" 8,501 kB

...

```

Ho tagliato l'output ma il concetto è che molte delle USE che fino a questa mattiva usavo adesso non mi risultano attive (tcltk, samba e molte altre).

Io uso profuse per gestire le USE e se vado a controllare quelle che mancano mi risultano cmq abilitate (es. tcltk)

```
┌────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐

│             ┌───────────────────────────────┐                              │

│             │Profuse Gentoo USE flags editor│                              │

│             └───────────────────────────────┘                              │

│[ ] t1lib                  |   | Local Flag: Enable $[ ] set in make.defau$ │

│[ ] tabs                   |   | Local Flag: Install$[+] set in use.defaul$ │

│[ ] taglib                 |   | Local Flag: Enable $[ ] set in make.conf   │

│[ ] tagwriting             |   | Local Flag: support$┌────────────────────┐ │

│[ ] talkfilters            |   | Local Flag: Enables$│Support for Tcl     │ │

│[ ] tcc                    |   | Local Flag: use tcc$│and/or Tk GUI       │ │

│[X] tcltk                  | + | Support for Tcl and$│toolkits            │ │

│[ ] tcp                    |   | Local Flag: Use TCP$│                    │ │

│┌────────────────────────────────────────────┐       │                    │ │

││Type / to search, n for next, N for previous│       │                    │ │

│└────────────────────────────────────────────┘       └────────────────────┘ │

│                   ┌─────────────────┐                                      │

│                   │< OK > < Cancel >│                                      │

│                   └─────────────────┘                                      │

└────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘

```

Qualcuno sa dirmi perchè ? e se c'è un modo "gentoo" per rimediare ? io mi sono fatto uno script in ruby che mi estra tutte le USE diverse e me le salva in un file così posso andare a integrarle nel make.conf ma vorrei capire cosa è successo prima di creare ulteriori pasticci.

P.S. per la precisione le seguenti USE risultano alterate  *Quote:*   

> -aalib* -acl* -audiofile* -bash-completion* -bzip2* -cdr* -curl* -exif* -fam* -flac* -gd* -glut* -gmp* -hal* -idn* -lcms* -ldap* -mng* -nas* -odbc* -openal* -php* -postgres* -samba* -sqlite* -svg* -svga* -tcltk* -tiff* -usb* -xvid*

  e come si può notare risultano solo USE rimosse ma non aggiunte (magari può aiutare qualcuno a capire il problema).

----------

## Ic3M4n

non è che per caso in concomitanza con il nuovo portage hai cambiato anche il profilo? con il 2006.0 le use non vengono più ereditate. altra possibilità è che (non so come funzioni profuse, non l'ho mai utilizzato) suddetto programma faccia casino con il nuovo portage.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> non è che per caso in concomitanza con il nuovo portage hai cambiato anche il profilo? con il 2006.0 le use non vengono più ereditate. altra possibilità è che (non so come funzioni profuse, non l'ho mai utilizzato) suddetto programma faccia casino con il nuovo portage.

 

il profilo è sempre 

```
# ls -ld /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 47  2 mar 14:44 /etc/make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.1/
```

e per quanto riguarda profuse non saprei ... al momento ho inserito la lista di USE rimosse nel /etc/make.conf

Reso cmq curioso di capire cosa possa essere successo e quindi non metto [risolto] visto che più che una soluzione è un workaround.

----------

## gutter

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> non è che per caso in concomitanza con il nuovo portage hai cambiato anche il profilo?

 

Propenderei per questa possibilità. 

Sto avendo anche io lo stesso problema. Solo che il profilo lo avevo cambiato tempo fa   :Confused: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

con il nuovo portage, è entrata in funzione una nuova gestione delle auto-use (rimando al sito ufficialeper la spiegazione, per evitare di scivere imprecisioni).

in sostanza si tratta nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi di features inutili, che quindi era inutile attivare "system-wide" per qualuque installazione. se hai esplicitamente necessità di quelle use flag, non hai che da esplicitarle in /etc/portage/package.use

----------

## Kernel78

Per curiosità ho provato a mettere il profilo /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.0/ e guardate cosa mi succederebbe ...

```
# emerge -uDpvN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-db/postgresql-8.0.8  USE="libg++ nls pam perl python readline ssl tcltk zlib -doc -kerberos -pg-hier -pg-intdatetime -xml2*" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-fs/samba-3.0.22  USE="acl cups ldap pam postgres python readline xml* -async -automount -doc -examples -kerberos -ldapsam -libclamav -mysql -oav -quotas -swat -syslog -winbind" 17,147 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/esound-0.2.36-r1  USE="alsa tcpd -debug -ipv6 -static" 361 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/arts-3.5.2  USE="alsa esd* kdeenablefinal mp3 nas vorbis -artswrappersuid -debug -jack -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.8-r1  USE="X aalib alsa arts esd* nas opengl pic svga xv -dga -directfb -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -noaudio -noflagstrip -nojoystick -novideo -oss -xinerama" 2,541 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libmikmod-3.1.11-r2  USE="alsa esd* -oss" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Array-RefElem-1.00  USE="-minimal" 1 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Data-DumpXML-1.06  USE="-minimal" 7 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/libconf-0.40.00  USE="xml%" 313 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/perl-ldap-0.33  USE="ssl xml* -minimal -sasl" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.2.5.5  USE="X bzip2 jpeg lcms mpeg perl png tiff truetype xml% zlib -doc -fpx -graphviz -gs -jbig -jpeg2k% -minimal -nocxx -wmf" 4,926 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-0.60-r4  USE="X python qt xml% -debug -doc -gcj -gtk -mono" 1,635 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/openal-20050504-r1  USE="alsa arts esd* mpeg sdl vorbis -debug" 6,136 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libao-0.8.5  USE="alsa arts esd* nas -mmap -static" 261 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0.20060415  USE="X aac aalib alsa arts dga directfb dvd encode esd* gif jpeg mad mmx nas nvidia openal opengl png real samba sdl sse svga truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs xv xvid -3dfx -3dnow -3dnowext -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -doc -dts -dv -dvb -dvdread -edl -fbcon -ggi -gtk -i8x0 -ipv6 -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -matroska -matrox -mmxext -musepack -oss -rtc -speex -sse2 -tga -theora -v4l -v4l2 -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xmms -xvmc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8.11  USE="alsa esd* -debug -oss" 2,382 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd-0.8.11  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/apr-0.9.7  USE="-ipv6 -urandom" 1,020 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/mime-types-5  6 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/gentoo-webroot-default-0.2  USE="-no-htdocs" 64 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.7  USE="gdbm ldap -berkdb" 724 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/apache-2.0.55-r1  USE="apache2 ldap ssl threads -debug -doc -mpm-leader -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-threadpool -mpm-worker -no-suexec -static-modules" 4,684 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/php-5.1.4  USE="apache2* bzip2 cgi cli crypt curl curlwrappers exif gd gdbm gmp ldap mhash ming ncurses nls odbc pcre pic postgres readline recode reflection session spell spl sqlite ssl threads truetype unicode xml* xpm zlib -adabas -apache -bcmath -berkdb -birdstep -calendar -cdb -cjk -ctype -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -fastbuild -fdftk -filepro -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -ftp -gd-external -hardenedphp -hash -hyperwave-api -iconv -imap -informix -inifile -interbase -iodbc -ipv6 -java-external -kerberos -libedit -mcve -memlimit -msql -mssql -mysql -mysqli -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -pcntl -pdo -pdo-external -posix -qdbm -sapdb -sasl -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -tidy -tokenizer -vm-goto -vm-switch -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xsl -yaz -zip" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/wine-0.9.8-r1  USE="X alsa arts cups esd* gif glut jpeg lcms ldap nas ncurses opengl truetype xml% -debug -jack -oss -scanner" 10,315 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/gambas-1.0.14  USE="bzip2 curl doc kde postgres sdl sqlite xml* zlib -mysql -xsl" 4,398 kB
```

e che diamine, mi convinco ongi volta di più che per comodità mi converrebbe investire il mio tempo a specificare tutte le USE nel make.conf specificando quali voglio e quali no in questo modo almeno mi eviterei questi casini ...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Per curiosità ho provato a mettere il profilo /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.0/ e guardate cosa mi succederebbe...

 

è normalissimo. i profili differiscono tra loro per il cambiamento dei parametri di default, prime tra tutte le USE default

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> e che diamine, mi convinco ongi volta di più che per comodità mi converrebbe investire il mio tempo a specificare tutte le USE nel make.conf specificando quali voglio e quali no in questo modo almeno mi eviterei questi casini ...

 

assolutamente no. sbagliatissimo.

questi cambiamenti si fanno per seguire il naturale sviluppo del software. andare contro ad essi vuol dire incontrare senza ombra di dubbio difficoltà in futuro. in sostanza ti troverai a dover specificare milioni di USE flag per ogni pacchetto.

se invece segui quello consigliato dai profili, ti trovi con poche USE impostate per pochi pacchetti.

scusa, ma prova a farci caso: che te ne frega della flag gpm? quasi nessuno usa più gpm in modo estensivo, e chi lo usa ancora non ha più motivo di compilare il suo software contro libgpm, che è una pratica fonte di problemi enormi...

oppure potrei dirti che la use xml2 è stata tolta ed accorpata a xml. se la specificassi in make.conf non otterresti nulla, dato che quella flag sparirà.

parliamo di esd: il suo utilizzo è deprecato in favore di alsa e dmix. se ne forzi l'utilizzo ti troverai con il sistema muto quando esd sparirà per davvero.

apache2: è diventato il sevrer web default, scalzando apache-1.3. vuoi installare pacchetti per apache-1.3?

tutte queste sono considerazioni generali applicabili alla stragrande maggioranza dei sistemi. se segui quanto dettato dal profilo avrai sempre il sistema ben aggiornato, ma è necessario non fare di testa propria (a meno che non si sappia cosa si sta facendo) e seguire le linee dettate dagli sviluppatori di portage, quindi tenere il profilo aggiornato all'ultimo stabile, un make.conf con pochissime flag, e solo di uso generale, e tutte le flag specifiche in package.use, e solo se necessario

----------

## Ic3M4n

non posso che quotare quanto dice k.gothmog e allinearmi al suo pensiero. l'unica cosa è che mi sembrava che il cambiamento nella gestione delle flag use fosse stato modificato con il nuovo profilo, non con il nuovo portage. per questo avevo chiesto se era stato modificato il profilo di recente. o magari le due cose vanno di pari passo. l'aggiornamento di portage e del nuovo profilo sono cose da modificare preferibilmente insieme.

----------

## Kernel78

Lasciando un po' da parte il cambio di profilo sono tornato a quello precedente e analizzando la situazione mi ritrovo ad avere X pacchetti a cui è stata rimossa la USE

```
1 audiofile

1 exif

1 fam

1 glut

1 gmp

1 idn

1 openal

1 php

1 usb

1 xvid

2 cdr

2 gd

2 hal

2 mng

3 bash-completion

3 curl

4 aalib

4 lcms

4 svga

5 acl

6 bzip2

6 odbc

6 samba

6 sqlite

7 flac

7 nas

7 svg

7 tcltk

12 tiff

14 ldap

15 postgres

```

 e anche se il discorso di k può avere senso per alcune USE vorrei capire se mi conviene specificare non solo le più richieste, postgres e ldap, ma anche altre come bzip2, bash-completion o hal non dovrebbero stare nel make.conf ?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> vorrei capire se mi conviene specificare non solo le più richieste, postgres e ldap, ma anche altre come bzip2, bash-completion o hal non dovrebbero stare nel make.conf ?

 

quello credo siano fatti tuoi... nel senso che sta a te decidere come procedere.

l'unica indicazione degli sviluppatori di portage che io abbia trovato è quella di includere in make.conf solo quelle flag che riguardano tutto il sistema, e di mettere in /etc/portage/package.use quelle che invece riguardano solo i pacchetti specifici.

seguendo quello che hai riportato, se non erro, le uniche flag generali sono acl, cdr e hal non ricordo se lo siano anche ldap e postgres.

quello che secondo me è importante è che on finiscano in make.conf quelle flag che potrebbero potenzialmente entrare in conflitto con altre (vedi il classico esempio: ssl e gnutls)

chiediti poi se queste flag da et indicate siano effettivamente necessarie. spesso vengono abilitate flag che in realtà non servono

----------

## Kernel78

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> l'unica indicazione degli sviluppatori di portage che io abbia trovato è quella di includere in make.conf solo quelle flag che riguardano tutto il sistema, e di mettere in /etc/portage/package.use quelle che invece riguardano solo i pacchetti specifici.
> 
> seguendo quello che hai riportato, se non erro, le uniche flag generali sono acl, cdr e hal non ricordo se lo siano anche ldap e postgres.
> 
> 

 

Dove trovo una lista di flag generali o come faccio a capire quali lo sono ?

----------

## Ic3M4n

/usr/portage/profile/use.desc e use.local.desc

il primo sono le flag globali mentre il secondo le locali. personalmente però non seguo questa distinzione. solitamente il ragionamento che faccio è: se una flag mi serve per me è globale, se mi serve su un solo pacchetto allora è locale.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> /usr/portage/profile/use.desc e use.local.desc
> 
> il primo sono le flag globali mentre il secondo le locali. personalmente però non seguo questa distinzione. solitamente il ragionamento che faccio è: se una flag mi serve per me è globale, se mi serve su un solo pacchetto allora è locale.

 Onestamente anche io ho lavorato sempre in questa maniera, ed ho sempre preferito, a costo di un po' di lavoro extra, definire anche  per filo e per segno tutte le use che mi servivano, anteponendo un -* al sez relativa nel make.conf e usando sempre -p prima di ogni installazione.

----------

## X-Drum

ragazzi nn so a voi ma portage 2.1 da me (amd64) è stralento a calcolare un

```
emerge -uDNav world
```

boh :X

----------

## gutter

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  o magari le due cose vanno di pari passo. l'aggiornamento di portage e del nuovo profilo sono cose da modificare preferibilmente insieme.

 

Credo sia così, o almeno questo è stato il comportamento del mio sistema.

----------

## earcar

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> ragazzi nn so a voi ma portage 2.1 da me (amd64) è stralento a calcolare un
> 
> ```
> emerge -uDNav world
> ```
> ...

 

hai fatto un emerge --metadata dopo la sua installazione?

Il sistema di caching di portage è cambiato e necessita essere aggiornato, tanto più che ora lo fa velocemente  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Dove trovo una lista di flag generali o come faccio a capire quali lo sono ?

 

Oltre a quanto ti è stato detto da Ic3M4n, c'è anche il tool euse del pacchetto app-portage/gentoolkit

Ciao!

----------

## X-Drum

 *earcar wrote:*   

> hai fatto un emerge --metadata dopo la sua installazione?
> 
> Il sistema di caching di portage è cambiato e necessita essere aggiornato, tanto più che ora lo fa velocemente 

 

sisi l'ho fatto, e avevo letto del nuovo sistema ma non riesco a venirne fuori...

adesso forzo la cosa manualmente vediamo cosa succede

----------

## GiRa

La -N fa frullare assai il disco. Prima prova un -uDav world, sicuramente è più rapido rispetto a prima.

----------

## Ic3M4n

si, di sicuro deve fare un po' di giri in più per determinare tutto quello che c'è da installare. in ogni caso è sempre utile fare una passata con la N ogni tanto. altrimenti rischi di avere alcune use sfasate.

----------

## X-Drum

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> si, di sicuro deve fare un po' di giri in più per determinare tutto quello che c'è da installare. in ogni caso è sempre utile fare una passata con la N ogni tanto. altrimenti rischi di avere alcune use sfasate.

 

si l'accoppiata 

```
DN
```

 resta sempre la migliore per preservare la consistenza del sistema

(se la scelta delle USE è stata oculata), sebbene sia piu' lenta è molto difficile che renda il sistema

inconsistente, dovrebbe essere usata nella stragrande parte degli emerge imho.

----------

## GiRa

Si ma è pessima per valutare portage dato che il collo di bottiglia è proprio la N. Portage 2.1 non migliora le prestazioni del disco.

----------

## X-Drum

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Si ma è pessima per valutare portage dato che il collo di bottiglia è proprio la N. Portage 2.1 non migliora le prestazioni del disco.

 

a me interessa la consistenza del sistema e niente altro, delle prestazioni sul calcolo delle dipendenze non me ne faccio nulla quando 

aggiorno le macchine.

In ogni caso forzando la cosa (ricostruzione metadata) 2 volte sono riuscito ad ottenere finalmente dei tempi di attesa "umani".

----------

## Kernel78

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *GiRa wrote:*   Si ma è pessima per valutare portage dato che il collo di bottiglia è proprio la N. Portage 2.1 non migliora le prestazioni del disco. 
> 
> a me interessa la consistenza del sistema e niente altro, delle prestazioni sul calcolo delle dipendenze non me ne faccio nulla quando 
> 
> aggiorno le macchine.
> ...

 

Scusa ma se non ti interessa niente altro oltre la consistenza del sistema non dovrebbe interessarti il tempo richiesto dalla N e quindi non avresti dovuto postare ne cercare di rendere i tempi più umani, una volta che il tuo sistema è consistente dovresti essere contento, o no ?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

scusate ma con qualcuno ha capito con che logica e' stato modificato l'uso delle USE flag? Perche' dbus e' considerata flag di sistema e hal no?

Cioe' detto piu' chiaramente perche' la flag dbus rimane in make.conf mentre hal no? Con che logico io specifico le USE d'ora in avanti?Grazie

----------

## Onip

io, come regola generale, guardo l'output di euse -i. Se mi dice local la metto in package.use . Else in make.conf

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

si ma perche' hal non viene riconosciuta dal mio sistema pur essendo in make.conf ?Non e' che c'e' un qualche filtraggio nella lettura delle USE?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> si ma perche' hal non viene riconosciuta dal mio sistema pur essendo in make.conf ?Non e' che c'e' un qualche filtraggio nella lettura delle USE?

 

perché dbus è un meccanismo di basso livello per la comunicazione che viene utilizzato da tutto il sistema.

hal viene sfruttato bene solo con GNOME (sfruttato al 100%) e KDE (fruttato al 90%). hal è comuqnue una di quelle flag che andrebbero messe in make.conf

@X-Drum:

non usare FEATURES="-metadata-transfer"

----------

## X-Drum

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Scusa ma se non ti interessa niente altro oltre la consistenza del sistema non dovrebbe interessarti il tempo richiesto dalla N e quindi non avresti dovuto postare ne cercare di rendere i tempi più umani, una volta che il tuo sistema è consistente dovresti essere contento, o no ?

 

Ok, saro' piu esplicito:

mio primo post) non me importava nulla del possibile speedup, ma attendere 20 minuti mi pare un po troppo per un:

```
emerge -uDNav world
```

,quindi questo comportamento era anomalo

secondo post o successivi) non me ne importa ancora nulla di possibili speedup ma vedere che l'operazione adesso

richiede lo stesso tempo che richiedeva prima dell'upgrade di portage mi basta e mi avanza.

è abbastanza chiaro??

@k.gothmog

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> non usare FEATURES="-metadata-transfer"

 

ho controllato ed è off, grazie comunque per la dritta

----------

## Luca89

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> scusate ma con qualcuno ha capito con che logica e' stato modificato l'uso delle USE flag? Perche' dbus e' considerata flag di sistema e hal no?
> 
> Cioe' detto piu' chiaramente perche' la flag dbus rimane in make.conf mentre hal no? Con che logico io specifico le USE d'ora in avanti?Grazie

 

e chi ti impedisce di metterla in make.conf? Io la metto sempre lÃ¬.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

non hai capito,, in make.conf non veniva vista al contrario di dbus... ma ora ho risolto semplicemente togliendola e rimettendola in make.conf...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> ho controllato ed è off, grazie comunque per la dritta

 

uhm... in qualche post su questo forum (non ricordo quale), qualcuno (non ricordo chi) ha scritto che il nuovo portage, con il nuovo modulo di caching era molto lento nel calcolo delle dipendenze nel caso di sistemi con molti pacchetti in testing.

l'avevo buttata lì... così come ti butto lì di provare a settare quella feature, anche se non credo che possa cambiare qualcosa.

in ogni caso, io spinto da non so quale volontà superiore, all'atto dell'aggiornamento del nuovo portage me ne sono fregato della netiquette ed ho cancellato /usr/portage e /var/cache/edb da tutte le mie macchine. poi ho fatto il sync

uso la feature che ti dicevo, e non ho notato nessun rallentamento.

non costa niente. io farei una prova

----------

## funkoolow

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Ciao, questa mattina mi sono trovato tra i pacchetti da aggiornare una nuova versione di portage ma 
> 
> ```
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> ...

 

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> togli il bashrc di fonderia ed utilizza quello di ferdinando https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-469501.html

 

torno all'inizio del topic, ho lo stesso problema e, anche se ricordo vagamente di aver provato una volta il tool per compilare in ram di fonderia, al momento non ho nè la linea in make.conf, nè il package.mem, nè l'ebuild da overlay, eppure il problema è vivo e persistente.

qualcuno potrebbe per favore elencare tutti i passaggi per rimuovere il tool di fonderia, nel caso qualcosa di ovvio mi sfuggisse? grazie a tutti!

----------

## .:chrome:.

basta che ci sia il fine bashrc in /etc/portage

cancellalo

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> uhm... in qualche post su questo forum (non ricordo quale), qualcuno (non ricordo chi) ha scritto che il nuovo portage, con il nuovo modulo di caching era molto lento nel calcolo delle dipendenze nel caso di sistemi con molti pacchetti in testing.

 

mi sa tanto che ero io... anche se a dire il vero intendevo solo che secondo me il degrado delle performance riguarda sopratutto il numero di pacchetti in testing. non solo con il nuovo portage. 

X-Drum: in ogni caso, i 20 minuti sono effettivi o Ã¨ un numero a caso?

----------

## funkoolow

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> basta che ci sia il fine bashrc in /etc/portage
> 
> cancellalo

 

come sempre, dritta perfetta, grazie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## crisandbea

salve a tutti, ma nessuno di voi più esperti di me sicuramente almeno nel mondo gentoo.... hai mai pensato di fare una guida sulle flag use del nuovo sistema gentoo 2006??????

credo che sarebbe molto utile a far capire meglio come e quali flag utilizzare nei vari file di configurazione( vedi make.conf && package.use).

ciao io uso  euse -i, e cerco di differenziari in quel modo le varie flags, ma non sò se sia il modo migliore....

ciao

----------

## emix

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> salve a tutti, ma nessuno di voi più esperti di me sicuramente almeno nel mondo gentoo.... hai mai pensato di fare una guida sulle flag use del nuovo sistema gentoo 2006??????

 

Non credo sia una cosa fattibile. Io personalmente non mi metto a configurare tutte le USE, ma le valuto di volta in volta per ogni pacchetto che installo attivando quelle che mi servono, disattivando quelle che sicuramente non mi servono e lasciando di default quelle che non conosco. Con questa regola abbastanza generale mi sono sempre trovato bene e raramente mi sono trovato a dover cambiare le use su un pacchetto già installato.

----------

## .:chrome:.

quoto emix.

non fattibile e secondo me nemmeno sensata

----------

## Kernel78

Il mio dubbio in merito è sempre stato il seguente, se non conosco una funzione come faccio a sapere se mi farebbe comodo attivarla o meno ?

Non so voi ma di sicuro io non conosco tutti i pacchetti in portage e nemmeno tutte le USE, magari in questo mare di roba potrebbe esserci quello che mi servirebbe per risolvere facilmente un mio problema ma magari ci metto più tempo a cercare questo ago nel pagliaio rispetto a affrontare il mio suplizio come sono abituato a fare ... (il problema è solo un esempio generico)

----------

## emix

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Il mio dubbio in merito è sempre stato il seguente, se non conosco una funzione come faccio a sapere se mi farebbe comodo attivarla o meno ?

 

Be' per quello si può far sempre riferimento al file /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc che più o meno ti da un'idea sul significato delle varie USE. Poi generalmente vale il detto che "se una cosa non la conosci, vuol dire che non ti serve"  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Il mio dubbio in merito è sempre stato il seguente, se non conosco una funzione come faccio a sapere se mi farebbe comodo attivarla o meno ?

 

Io, prima di installare, faccio sempre un emerge -ptv, così so sia le dipendenze che le use che potrebbero essere utili  :Wink: 

[code]risolvere facilmente un mio problema ma magari ci metto più tempo a cercare questo ago nel pagliaio[/quote]

Se "il problema" é un applicativo particolare basta andare a vedere le flag di quell'applicativo. No?

----------

## Ic3M4n

si, Ã¨ corretto. il problema in generale Ã¨ che a volte la descrizione delle use Ã¨ abbastanza criptica. faccio qualche esempio:

```
media-sound/mt-daapd:avahi - Use avahi instead of howl as mdns daemon

media-video/vlc:avahi - Support for avahi mdns daemon.

msession - Adds support for msession daemon
```

cioÃ¨... logicamente devo sapere chi diavolo sono sti cosi altrimenti come faccio a sapere cosa fanno? tipo avahi Ã¨ una cosa matta... perÃ² devi leggerti la doc sul suo sito per sapere cosa fa.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Il mio dubbio in merito è sempre stato il seguente, se non conosco una funzione come faccio a sapere se mi farebbe comodo attivarla o meno ?

 euse -i ti aiuta [fa parte di gentoolkit] e poi cerchi con google se non capisci di cosa si sta parlando spesse volte è molto istruttivo.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Il mio dubbio in merito è sempre stato il seguente, se non conosco una funzione come faccio a sapere se mi farebbe comodo attivarla o meno ?

 

guarda la cosa da un altro punto di vista: se non sai che esiste non ne hai bisogno. se hai bisogno di una cosa, sei al corrente della sua esistenza.

conoscere tutte le use di questo mondo non è fattibile.

se proprio vuoi sapere cosa fanno, puoi leggere l'ebuild

----------

## Kernel78

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Il mio dubbio in merito è sempre stato il seguente, se non conosco una funzione come faccio a sapere se mi farebbe comodo attivarla o meno ? 
> 
> guarda la cosa da un altro punto di vista: se non sai che esiste non ne hai bisogno. se hai bisogno di una cosa, sei al corrente della sua esistenza.
> 
> 

 

Questo non è assolutamente vero, ad alcune persone che conosco serviva un sistema operativo stabile e sicuro ma prima che glielo presentassi non conoscevano linux  :Wink: 

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> conoscere tutte le use di questo mondo non è fattibile.
> 
> se proprio vuoi sapere cosa fanno, puoi leggere l'ebuild

 

Io non parlo di conoscere tutte le cose di questo mondo ma di approfondire la conoscenza delle USE di Gentoo ...

----------

## Deus Ex

Si dovrebbero tenere dei corsi unicamente sulle USE flags allora...

----------

## randomaze

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> se proprio vuoi sapere cosa fanno, puoi leggere l'ebuild

 

Questo é un metodo da usare con parsimonia... altrimenti prima di installare un pacchetto con qualche dipendenza ci vuole un mese  :Rolling Eyes: 

A parte casi particolari (vedi post di Ic3M4n) per la maggior parte dei pacchetti si capisce al volo a cosa serve la USE, in quei casi si può ricorrere a euse ( simili )... se proprio la situazione volge al disperato c'é il metodo gothmog

----------

## .:chrome:.

@Kernel78:

mi pare un po' esagerato come paragone

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Questo é un metodo da usare con parsimonia... altrimenti prima di installare un pacchetto con qualche dipendenza ci vuole un mese 

 

ho capito, ma a volte potrebbe essere l'unico modo, dato che non sempre il nome e la descrizione riportate da equery o package.use sono eloquenti.

...e comunque sempre meglio che fare come Richard Stallman, che prima di installare un pacchetto ne legge il codice sorgente   :Shocked: 

almeno io mi leggo solo l'ebuild   :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> X-Drum: in ogni caso, i 20 minuti sono effettivi o è un numero a caso?

 

nono, erano effettivi, nel senzo che dopo 20 minuti mi ero rotto le scatole ed ho killato l'emerge,

considerato quanto accaduto e considerato che dopo 2 

```
emerge --metadata
```

la situazione si è normalizzata, era proprio quello il problema per me

----------

## lopio

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   basta che ci sia il fine bashrc in /etc/portage
> 
> cancellalo 
> 
> come sempre, dritta perfetta, grazie 

 

anche da parte mia   :Laughing: 

----------

